

Roshi: large-scale CRDT set implementation for timestamped events - shykes
https://github.com/soundcloud/roshi

======
planckscnst
CRDTs have sounded pretty interesting, but I haven't actually learned anything
about them yet, so this is my first time reading any details about one. I have
to say, I'm very underwhelmed. What is the difference between a lww-element-
set and just a set? The only thing I can think of is that the timestamp is
delivered as part of the payload of the add/remove operations, rather than it
being tied to the time wherever the set lives. Because the systems submitting
the operations all have their own idea of the current time, you still get the
same effect as in a generally lww system unless you have somewhere a single
system handing out unique timestamps.

~~~
pjc50
If I understand this correctly, CRDTs allow you to cope with multiple
add/remove operations for the same element on different nodes by assembling
them into a meaningful order _without_ relying on timestamp ordering.

------
rgbrgb
Anyone else using this in production?

~~~
sagichmal
500px are using it for something.

